# Java Applet im eingeschränkten Benutzeraccount



## Nemisis (10. Nov 2009)

Hallo Com,

JRE ist auf dem System unter einem Admin Account installiert wurden.
Ich möchte nun ein Java Applet als eingeschränkter Benutzer verwenden.
Zunächst habe ich es unter einem Admin Account installiert und kann es dort auch aufrufen bzw. starten.
Da dabei auch eine Verknüpfung für das Applet auf dem Desktop erstellt wurde, habe ich eine Kopie davon in das Startmenü des eingeschränkten Benutzers kopiert.
Dieser darf an der Datei selber " lesen, Lesen& Ausführen und Ordnerinhalte auflisten. 
Wenn ich jedoch die Verknüpfung im eingeschränkten Benutzeraccount starte, wird die Anwendung dazu erst gar nicht gestartet. Das Anwendungs Icon der Verknüpfung wird mir auch nicht angezeigt.

Kann es sein das Java Applets nur im Home Verzeichnis des jeweiligen Benutzers angelegt werden ? 

Ich wollte die Anwendung als Admin installieren und als Benutzer " verwenden" .
Sinn und Zweck war , sollte Schadcode an das Programm kommen hätte er keine Schreibrechte an der Anwendung und der zusammenhängenden Daten.

Da ich nicht weiß wie Java bzw. die Applets sich dazu verhalten wollte ich hier im Forum gern wissen . was in punkto Sicherheit hier richtig wäre.

Wenn ich das Applet als eingeschränkter Benutzer installiere, werden dann auch NUR Daten in mein HOME Verzeichnis geschrieben ?

Eine Info dazu von erfahrenen Java Anwendern wäre sehr nett.

Gruss Nemisis


----------



## Nemisis (14. Nov 2009)

: push :

keiner eine Info zu dem Problem?


----------



## Nemisis (18. Nov 2009)

Gibt es hier keinen kompetenten User der mir bei dem Problem helfen kann ??

ich bräuchte hier dringend eine Info


----------



## maki (18. Nov 2009)

Java Aplplets landen eigentlich im Benutzer Cache.


----------



## Michael... (18. Nov 2009)

Nemisis hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich das Applet als eingeschränkter Benutzer installiere, werden dann auch NUR Daten in mein HOME Verzeichnis geschrieben ?


Was heisst denn: Das Applet installieren?
Applets laufen in einem Browser, werden also auf einem Server gespeichert. Ausserdem haben sie keinen Zugriff auf das lokale Filesystem - Ausnahme der Anwender aktzeptiert ein vom Applet bereitgestelltes Zertifikat.


----------



## Nemisis (18. Nov 2009)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Was heisst denn: Das Applet installieren?
> Applets laufen in einem Browser, werden also auf einem Server gespeichert. Ausserdem haben sie keinen Zugriff auf das lokale Filesystem - Ausnahme der Anwender aktzeptiert ein vom Applet bereitgestelltes Zertifikat.



nein nein ^^ keine Browser Anwendung.
Wie diese ablaufen war mir ja klar aber vielleicht habe ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt.

Es handelt sich um eine java Anwendung die man lokal installieren kann und auch lokal startet.

es ist ein jnlp Datei die lokal installiert wird. Es ist ein Auswertungsprogramm was eben eine Java Oberfläche hat.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Nov 2009)

Nemisis hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich das Applet als eingeschränkter Benutzer installiere, werden dann auch NUR Daten in mein HOME Verzeichnis geschrieben ?


Das habe ich noch nicht probiert, sollte aber der Regelfall für eingeschränkte Benutzerkonten sein.
Da Windows das managed, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass sich auch eine JRE nicht darüber stellen kann.


----------



## Ein Keks (19. Nov 2009)

jnlp?! -> es ist kein applet sondern java webstart...
die datei is in dem benutzer-cache vom admin natürlich kannst du das nicht mit nem andren benutzer öffnen


----------



## Nemisis (20. Nov 2009)

Ein Keks hat gesagt.:


> jnlp?! -> es ist kein applet sondern java webstart...
> die datei is in dem benutzer-cache vom admin natürlich kannst du das nicht mit nem andren benutzer öffnen



Hallo Keks,

auch wenn es der Admin installiert hat, habe ich doch zumindest Lesen und Ausführen als Recht.
Daher war ich ja verwundert, das ich das Programm nicht öffnen konnte.

Das heißt also ich muss " Java Webstart 's " als eingeschränkter Benutzer installieren und es wird auch wirklich nur in meinem Benutzer Profil geschrieben ?

Mir ist nur wichtig,das ich beim installieren nichts am System beschreibe.....dürfte ich aber eigentlich sowieso nicht, da der eingeschränkte Benutzer dort keine Schreibrechte hat.


----------



## Ein Keks (20. Nov 2009)

du kannst ma versuchen ob du es über den java cache viewer starten kannst unter "Ausführen" -> "javaws -viewer" eingeben um den zu öffnen. dabei wird auch das java control panel geöffnet da kann man auch den speicherort des cache verschieben vielleicht is das ne möglichkeit. vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, da die verknüpfung nur auf die jnlp im cache zeigt, das diese etwas downloaden will und der eingeschränkte benutzer dazu nicht die rechte hat


----------



## Nemisis (22. Nov 2009)

Hallo Keks,

sorry ich konnte aus zeitlichen gründen bisher noch kein feedback geben.

über "javaws -viewer" kam ich an die Temporären Einstellungen für den Cache.
dort sah ich das die WebStart Anwendung im Cache des administrativen Account lag.

Jeder Benutzer hat also im eigenen Home Verzeichnis einen /Sun/Deployment/cache  Ordner.
Über diesen wird die Webstart Anwendung gestartet bzw. werden Dateien beim Start online aktualisiert.

Da die Anwendung über den administrativen Account installiert war, konnte der eingeschränkte Benutzer diese nicht starten da beim START eine online Aktualisierung vorgenommen wurde und er somit keine Schreibrechte im administrativen Home Verzeichnis hatte.

Als ich im Java Chache Viewer die WebStart Anwendung markiert hatte und dann auf " Ausgewählte Anwendung online ausführen " klickte, wurde sie heruntergeladen und in meinem HOME Verzeichnis Cache abgelegt. Anschließend wurde ich noch gefragt in welchen Verzeichnis ich die Bild Dateien ablegen wolle und das ICON für die Anwendung auf meinem Desktop abgelegt.

Mir war bisher diese Art der Applikation's Installation für einen eingeschränkten Benutzer nicht bekannt.
Ich hatte immer meine Anwendungen als ADMIN installiert aber immer nur als eingeschränkter Benutzer gestartet.
Somit schreiben also Java Webstart Anwendungen nicht im System sondern nur im HOME Cache des jeweiligen Benutzers


Ich bedanke mich also bei allen die mir hier im Thread versucht haben zu helfen.
Besonderer Dank natürlich an Keks *G*


----------

